# Be Kind Rewind - Staring Jack Black and Mos Def



## Roy Mustang (Feb 13, 2008)

Comes out February 22 2008


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 13, 2008)

Saw the previews for this some time ago. I might check it out if it gets a good reception, otherwise I'll download it anyway.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 14, 2008)

Ill dwnload either way


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw some trailers for it so far it sounds like a good movie.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Wonder how much longer till it hits the japanese movies sites


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 16, 2008)

I wanna watch this, it looks interesting


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2008)

*Be kind rewind*

Anyone see this movie or gonna go see it?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62CZL9Rhz8Y[/YOUTUBE]



*Synopsis:* Jack Black stars in Be Kind Rewind, a one-of-a-kind comedy from the mind of writer/director Michel Gondry (Dave Chappelle's Block Party, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind). Black stars as a loveable loser stuck in a life that's too small for his big dreams. But when he unintentionally erases all the tapes in a video store where his best friend works, he devises a plan to satisfy the store's few loyal customers by re-creating and re-filming every movie they decide to rent. Be Kind Rewind features a cast that includes Mos Def, Danny Glover, and Mia Farrow. It is scheduled for a February 22, 2008 release.


I saw it was weird and kinda funny


----------



## Koi (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw the trailer for this the other day.  I really like both Jack Black and Mos Def, and Michel Gondry has a quirky style.  It could go either way, in my opinion, heh.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Feb 24, 2008)

It looks pretty funny. I won't see it in theaters but I will check it out. Jack Black is a funny guy.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 25, 2008)

It looks like its funny. I'll catch it through the webs.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 25, 2008)

lol made this thread a few weeks ago

but still, awesome movie


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 26, 2008)

the plot looks abit iffy lol but jack black is the man im sure it will be alright, gunna check it out tho


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 13, 2008)

*Be Kind Rewind*

it was actually good.... and believe me, I hate jack black. Although i still found him annoying in the film, the movie itself is actually good. There's a lot more to the movie than what the trailers show. Even though Jack Black does his same old bullshit, stupid jokes and stupid faces and stuff, he didn't do it an awful lot, which made him bareable to me, but mos def did a good job playing an awkward weird guy. I thought the movie was much better than i thought it would be, 7.5/10.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 13, 2008)

havent watched it yet, i do like jack black though


----------



## Incubus (Mar 14, 2008)

This movie is crazy. 

mos def did a great job


----------



## iRock (Mar 14, 2008)

Thought the movie was pretty funny, but...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hated how it ended..., not going to say more than that.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 14, 2008)

well..... it wasn't the typical ending to this type of movie, but it was ok. I was so-so on it, but the movie was definately a surprise, i normally hate jack black movies. this one was good. and yes, mos def does a great job here, he's an under-rated actor.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

I fucking loved this movie.  It felt like a throwback to the old Capra movies, I miss that kind of hope these days.  also it was funny as hell


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

I hated this movie. Didnt laugh once.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 26, 2009)

I didn't really liked the movie that much.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

where are your souls?


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Stopped about 30 minutes in, kinda got bored.


----------



## Lamb (May 26, 2009)

obviously, it was too deep for you guys.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Lamb said:


> obviously, it was too deep for you guys.



If you have to make excuses for it, then the movie probably isn't all that.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2009)

Underrated gem.


----------



## Lamb (May 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> If you have to make excuses for it, then the movie probably isn't all that.



not making excuses for it, just pointing out your inadequacies.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure its pretty good, I just never got into it.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 26, 2009)

I loved this much lol thought it was waaay better than any of the trailers let on.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Lamb said:


> not making excuses for it, just pointing out your inadequacies.



Or he just didn't like it, he's allowed an opinion just as much as you are. Doesn't make him "inadequate".


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Lamb said:


> not making excuses for it, just pointing out your inadequacies.



You're making excuses. For one, I got what the film was about. I can even see why people liked it. It just didn't rub off on me like it did to you.

When you say "You're just not smart enough", or "it's too smart(or deep) for you" or anything of the sort, you're making excuses.

That's the Uwe Boll defense. Or the same defense John Boorman gave for "Exorcist 2", a movie worse than "Be Kind, Rewind". 

So if you're going to make a stupid ass excude in such a snobbish way, you probably should probably actually give reasons for that or I'll presume you don't know what you're talking about and got that argument from someone else.


----------



## sel (May 26, 2009)

I actually loved this film, ya know. Very touching


----------



## Zeroo (May 26, 2009)

decent movie....nothing too special...
mos def is cool tho....


----------



## Lamb (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Or he just didn't like it, he's allowed an opinion just as much as you are. Doesn't make him "inadequate".





MartialHorror said:


> You're making excuses. For one, I got what the film was about. I can even see why people liked it. It just didn't rub off on me like it did to you.
> 
> When you say "You're just not smart enough", or "it's too smart(or deep) for you" or anything of the sort, you're making excuses.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sorry I just really like _Be Kind Rewind_, and was being a bit of an asshole. But yeah, you have every right to your opinion on films. >.>


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

lol, well that was resolved quickly.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Martial, were you getting your debate pants on?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Yup, underpants too.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, well that was resolved quickly.



Funny, you were in the same spot that I was in when we had our first debate.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Funny, you were in the same spot that I was in when we had our first debate.



What debate was this?
My memory is poopy these days.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

I think it was about Star Wars.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I think it was about Star Wars.



So I was the one acting like a douche? I seem to remember it was you trying to press your negative views on the newer trilogy on men.

But then again, as I said, memory is poopy. i'm the only one I know who actually watches bad movies so I can remind myself why I hate them.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I think our first debate was Batman related. I don't remember it either.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

I think I was annoyed at all the hype "Dark Knight" was getting.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> So I was the one acting like a douche? I seem to remember it was you trying to press your negative views on the newer trilogy *on men.*



What's that mean?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> What's that mean?



Typo, I meant "me".


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Martial likes being on men. :ho



> I think I was annoyed at all the hype "Dark Knight" was getting.



Wasn't about that...maybe it was Joker related...something about Jack Nicholson or something. Or maybe it was about future TDK sequels...ugh. I hate not knowing. Useless matter anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Like how I thought how Nolans next Batman movie should be combined with saw 6?

"Hello Bruce, let's play a little game...."

lol, from the comment, it sounds more like I'm accusing Vono of forcing himself on men....


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

> wan't brainless



You're on a roll today Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> You're on a roll today Martial.



Eh? I didn't say that!


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

> If you wan't brainless, non-stop action, this is for you. But the weak plot, characters, narrative and constant plot holes turned it into a mess of a blockbuster.



Yes you did.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Dammit! Must correct!


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

meh, I personally just loved everything about this movie, but I guess most people have become jaded in our time, and that's fine too I guess.


----------

